# Moving situtaion..



## Lane (Jul 7, 2008)

So my husband is in school & works full time. He has been working 60 hours a week plus trying to fit in 20 hours at school. He fell really behind in his classes because he can't even stay awake. (He gets up at 3.30am works till 3.30pm and goes straight to school and works until 8.30pm) Anyway, I demanded no more overtime, because school is to important...We are now short almost $2,000 a month but doing ok.

Anyway, school is getting really tough now and he has to start an internship doing 40 hrs a week for a month. An UNPAID internship...and then he gets all of his school certification awards. And he is guaranteed 100% job placement after graduation... 

So, after a lot of talking, we decided to move out of our 1,000 square ft 2 bedroom, 2 bath room apartment and move into a small 600 sq ft one bedroom, in a less desirable section of town, not horrible, just not as nice. He his going to quit his current job and finish his last month in school and then be placed directly into a good job. After six months at that job we will be moving to Reno, NV where he starts work as head of the IT department for the major casinos in Reno. Which means living very pour for 6 months, in a tiny apartment, no furniture (we will sale what we have before we move), mac & cheese everyday. 

This all goes into motion in 8 wks. 

It;s scary because we are giving up A LOT of money for his education. Not that school costs a lot, but he makes a lot of money at his current job. His current job is complete hell and is causing him horrible health problems. He is so tired I am scared to death he is going to fall asleep driving.  We worked so hard to finally be comfortable financially, but we gave up so much family time to do it.Not worth it to us. Edit to add: We did the whole get married, have kids, buy a house, work a job you hate, make a lot of money...All before 25. It just doesn't feel right for us. We are happy, but we know we should be enjoying life more, spending more time with our babies and playing checkers at dinner...

So. My entire lifestyle is about to change, I'm super excited! I can't wait to sleep in with my husband on weekends... I'm not worried so much about giving up comforts. It makes me SOOO creative!! 

I will have to shut down my businesses, which I am not looking forward to. They are finally at a good place, I have a large customer base, and I just won't be able to supply them.

Has anyone ever done a big move or went through a big change with their business? What did you do? Should I sell all of my stuff? There is no way I will have room for it, and I don't really profit enough doing it to make it worth continuing in this situation.


----------



## Martin (Jul 7, 2008)

Lane, I could say I'm older and wiser, but I won't, you know what is best for you and family. Some times we have to give up things in order to get things (did that sound right?). 

We had a real nice house, but with the kids gone we did not need it. We bought a 5th wheel, parked it at my mom's and we love it. Moving into some thing smaller will take an adjustment, but you have a goal at the end.

When it is all over you will look back and say "How in the world did we do it"?
BTW keep looking at the goal.

Sonja


----------



## Lane (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm excited to be looking forward, That's for sure!   

I just don't know what to do with all this stuff   What direction to point my business in...


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Jul 7, 2008)

Lane, if there is anything I can do, please, let me know.  Having been married to my DW for 26 years, we have learned a lot.  We started out in a fence construction business, borrowing my dads truck, and buying a hand post-hole digger.  We built up the business for the next 20 years and sold.  We had 5 trucks, 2 tractors, residential contracts, commercial contracts, even traveled the Gulf of Mexico States working for a contractor who had the contract with Wal-Mart installing all the garden center fences and fences around the HVAC pumps.  We sold out and semi-retired.  We started out just her and I, and grew to 15-20 full time employees.  A lot of scary times the first few years for sure.  I think you are at a point in your lives where good things are going to be around the corner.  Your DH has a great work ethic, and that is what it takes...hard work.  Your soap business will continue to grow because you, too are strong and determined! 8) 

I hope the best for you guys, and know your dreams will soon pay off.
Good luck!   :wink: 

Paul


----------



## IanT (Jul 7, 2008)

sometimes things have to get tough before they lighten up 

just keep your head up and learn whatever you can from the experience...All you need is the family and love and a little financial income and your all good 


EDIT and yeah I wish I had room to store some of your stuff for ya or something...im in an apartment similar to the size your going to be getting!


----------



## Texas_Bubbly (Jul 7, 2008)

Lane said:
			
		

> I'm excited to be looking forward, That's for sure!
> 
> I just don't know what to do with all this stuff   What direction to point my business in...



I would keep the stuff that will store, and find a home for the rest.  (or soap as much as you have supplies, go out with a bang!)  

Maybe you could find a crafting co-op nearby you could go to once a week or so.


----------



## pepperi27 (Jul 8, 2008)

I live in an apartment with three bedrooms. I store a lot of my items in a linen closet but I don't care because I love making soap! My family would get upset if they knew I was giving up something that clearly made me happy! I never knew what I wanted out of a career, until a few years ago. I know you LOVE what you do and you are amazing at it. Because of spacial issues you are going to have to maybe sell certain things not everything. I think your husband is okay with what you do meaning he won't mind if you continue doing what you do best. This is of course my opinion but I think you will be okay!


----------



## Lane (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks everyone! ♥ It's exciting but we are getting a bit of discouragement from family members here and there...

"WHY would you give up money like that?" "WHY would you move again?" "WHY don't you just come back to Iowa" ...I know everyone wants the best for us...But our family's have a hard time understanding why we do everything the hard way...  We both grew up in families that had money issues... So it feels almost "weird" that money wasn't what made us happy... But I sure as heck am not looking forward to ramen noodles for dinner every night  

I am realllly glad we realized at a young age how important TIME is.


----------



## Texas_Bubbly (Jul 8, 2008)

Lane said:
			
		

> I am realllly glad we realized at a young age how important TIME is.



You are lucky for that!  No one's headstone ever says.. she was a great boss.   :wink:


----------



## 7053joanne (Jul 8, 2008)

Don't worry about other peoples reactions to your decisions Lane.  They are yours and you know what is right and what works for your family (which I'm sure is always in the forefront of you mind).  And now is the right time for you to do this from the sounds of it.

I am sorry to hear that you will have to close your business.  That is a very sad thing as I have seen your website and am really impressed by the things you have created.  

But again....You know what is right....It may be difficult in the short term but brighter times are ahead...keep on trucking with a big ole smile  

Joanne


----------



## IanT (Jul 8, 2008)

Lane said:
			
		

> Thanks everyone! ♥ It's exciting but we are getting a bit of discouragement from family members here and there...
> 
> "WHY would you give up money like that?" "WHY would you move again?" "WHY don't you just come back to Iowa" ...I know everyone wants the best for us...But our family's have a hard time understanding why we do everything the hard way...  We both grew up in families that had money issues... So it feels almost "weird" that money wasn't what made us happy... But I sure as heck am not looking forward to ramen noodles for dinner every night
> 
> I am realllly glad we realized at a young age how important TIME is.



and your reply should be "why dont you mind your own business and let us do our thing?"


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 10, 2008)

I did a major move 2 1/2 years ago, from the BIG city of Dallas to our rural town of 25,000.

When we moved into our 12,000 sq foot building, literally 1/2 of the building had not been accessed (or cared for) in 50+ years. We had (& have) major renovations to take care of. 

I put my soap/bath/body on hold but beacuse I did not want to have to start from scratch when I returned to it & did not want to lose my regulars, this is what I did:

1) Made up all my supplies into a few basic product ina few basic scents.
2) I maintained a web presence via  my website & ebay store.
3) Posted pictures of the renovations on a blog.
4) Continued to ship out items I had made up but did not accept custom orders & made nothing up for at least 4 months.
5) Did not advertise or send out newsletters for 4 months+. I did not actively seek sales but was there for those that looked for me, the regulars.

When I did return business boomed. The blog kept them interested enought to follow me through my life changes.


----------



## IanT (Jul 10, 2008)

thats a pretty good idea


----------



## digit (Jul 10, 2008)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> When I did return business boomed. The blog kept them interested enought to follow me through my life changes.



Excellent ideas! 

Digit (filing more in her not so little anymore notebook)


----------



## IanT (Jul 10, 2008)

lol yeaaaaah ....im there too lol... need to upgrade!


----------



## Lane (Jul 10, 2008)

Great ideas Tab! 

I think what I am going to do is make up everything I can, as I have a bunch of raw ingredients. Sell as much as possible, and give customers some sort of large farewell gift. I'm working on printing some sort of flyer to put in with my orders...I will then keep selling a SMALL amount, probably through etsy. I think I am going to keep it basic and work only with MP. If I am only doing MP, no doubt I'll get really creative with it.  I still really would like to have that outlet. 

And everything else I am donating. The week before we move, I am taking it all (what didn't sell) to local woman shelters.  I was talking to my daughters teacher and she said the school would be more than willing to take some very basic bars of soap for the class rooms. The kindergarten classes could benefit from having "shapes and colors" for their soaps. I think I am also going to put a BIG pampering basket together to take to the school. Also, any empty unused bottles can be used to store paint and such in for the class rooms. Also, the local girl scouts could use some of my supplies for their bi weekly craft nights.  

My blog is kind of in a rut right now. As I haven't been posting as much as I'd like.  I think when this ball starts rolling, I will use the blog more so to keeps friends, family and customers updated on what happening with my life, rather than the business....


----------



## IanT (Jul 10, 2008)

true that...sounds like youve got your plan set and your moving forwards 

good stuff


----------

